# WHFB Army Overview - Vampire Counts



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

So, what is really fearful about a bunch of dead guys?

Sure, they have very very powerful Cavalry and whole units of creatures that cannot be hurt by mundane weapons... And, sure, they have some of the most powerful and customizable characters the game has every seen... But, pah, these guys are pushovers... right?


----------



## DarknessDawns (Oct 21, 2007)

not necesarilly, iv been playing them for abit over a month and slowly building my army, but when i borrow some of the shops stuff to play instor games, they seem to go magnificently, the zombies as cannon fodder whenast the characters and vampires with the skeletons and blood knights, these armies can wreak havok. 
i love them tehe


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

at last a change in tactics for the undead before the book the only army composition i could be expected to face was massed hordes of zombies and skeletons units of 40+ each with a rock hard character and a few units just to block the flanks now at least with ghouls, direwolves and grave guard becoming plastic and really nice models like the varghulf and blood knights vying for points the never ending hordes are less of an no brainer. Theres no denying that the vampire counts are an extremely strong army but then they always were its just that now instead of massive unthinking blocks of fear causing shambling death there are units that can be manipulated for their opponents benifit and they can now be outnumbered


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

i have been playing vampire counts for a good while now and the new rules allow for an army that controls the opponants army by that i mean a unit of 30 -40 zombies well maintained by magic can keep an enemy unit still for up to 3 or 4 turns allowing time for powerful combat units to get round to tipping the balance of combat resolution. I have decided not to take my undead to a battlefields campaign as its supposed to be relaxed and the army is to competetive, grand tournament however.......


----------

